# Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

nicht ganz das richtige Forum, aber ich denke hier tummeln sich die Leute mit der meisten Erfahrung was die Biologie von Fischen angeht.

Ich wollte mal Fragen, ab welcher Größe Waller etwas ablaichen?

lg Flo


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

sagen wir mal  lieber ab welchen alter .... ?!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Darauß lässt sich dan aber die ungetfähre Größe ableiten...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Frühestens ab dem 4./5. Lebensjahr, was hierzulande i.d.R. einer Größe von 80-90 cm entspricht, werden Welse geschlechtsreif.

Da sind wie aber auch gleich schon beim Knackpunkt - denn nur weil sie geschlechtsreif sind, laichen die noch lange nicht!
Dafür müssen viele andere Faktoren stimmen - insbesondere Futterangebot und Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Danke, hilft mir schon mal weiter. Fange hier viele Welse in der Größe von 7-90cm als Beifang und wollte einfach mal wissen wie groß die "Muttertiere" in etwa sind...

lg Flo


----------



## Gladiator (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

also am würzburger main haben welse ein schonmaass von 50 cm.
werden schonmaase nicht danach ausgelegt, dass der fisch min. 1 mal gelaicht hat.??
ich weis es nicht aber denke es mir mal so...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

In Bayern liegt das gesetzliche Schonmaß normal bei 70cm.
|wavey:


----------



## anbeisser (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Moin Moin aus Nord S.Anhalt

In Sachsen Anhalt liegt das Schonmaß bei 70cm und bei mir in der Elbe werden auch viele Welse als Beifang (Neben " Wollhandkrabben " zwischen" 50-80cm gefangen.
Da die Welse seit ca 15 Jahren in der Elbe ausgesetzt wurden ( Pro Buhne ein Wels hörte ich mal),sie ein sehr gutes Futterangebot haben,vor allem Brassen,dürfte es schon einige dicke Brocken geben,die ,man siehts ja an den vielen Beifängen von Kleinwelsen,sehr gut für Nachwuchs sorgen.

Will im Frühjahr auch mal los

Gruss ,der Anbeisser


----------



## Gladiator (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> In Bayern liegt das gesetzliche Schonmaß normal bei 70cm.
> |wavey:



laut meiner erlaubnisskarte vom fischereiverband unterfranken sind es 50 cm
schonzeit bis august aber maasige welse diie wärend der schonzeit als beifang gefischt werden dürfen auch mitgenommen werden..
so stehts in der karte der würzburger stadstrecke


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Bei uns wurde das Schonmaß/Schonzeit aufgehoben. Biologische Fakten sind für mich entscheidender als Gesetze von Leuten die teilweise nie einen Fisch gefangen haben

Waller laichen ja auch erst ab einer Wassertemp. von 20°C usw. Deshalb spielt hier das Schonmaß wohl nicht als Anhaltspunkt, wie bei anderen Fischen zu sehen. 

Bin aber in Fischbilogie auch kein Experte, und denke das Foolish Farmer, sich in dem Gebiet gut auskennt. Siehe auch andere Postings

Das es auch dicke Brocken gibt, ist mir klar, nur die "Mindestgröße" der Elterntiere war halt ganz interessant.

lg Flo


----------



## Fechtus68 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Wir haben ein Gewässer (ca. 3ha groß, 3-5m tief) in dem im letzten Sommer zu ersten mal ein Waller von knapp 1,7m gefangen wurde. Definitiv wurden seit etwa 1980 nur sortierte Fische (keine Welse) besetzt. Zwischendurch wurden immer mal Welse 50+ gefangen. Das müssten ja Nachkömmlinge sein. Denn größer als 50 cm werden die ja wohl in knapp 20 Jahren! Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass Welse in diesem Gewässer ablaichen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Vermutlich, wie in den meisten anderen Baggerseen auch, werden sie Ablaichen. Nicht jedes Jahr, aber gelegentlich halt... denn mehr als 50cm sind die sicherlich in den Jahren gewachsen. Entscheidend ist, wann der letzte Besatz durchgefürht wurde. Achtung auch wenn es Mischbesatz (z.B. unsortierte Weißfische) oder Wildfänge gegeben haben sollte - ich hab schon diverse Male "Schleienbesatzmaterial" gesehen, wo der ein oder andere kleine Welse zwischendrin rumpaddelte... |rolleyes

Thema Wachstum:
Ich hab einst nen 15 Jahre alten Wels gefangen (bestimmt anhand Otholiten und Wirbel - nicht geschätzt), der gerade erst 95cm groß war - aber aus gleichem See gab es auch einen 1,67 m Wels mit gleichem Alter.


----------



## franke (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> in Oberfranken wurde das Schonmaß für den Main und alle angrenzenden Baggerseen aufgehoben - weitere Gewässer werden sicher bald folgen...



Hi Martin,

gibts da eine Quelle? Ich halte das ja auch für sinnvoll. In den Kröner-Fangbüchern steht aber noch 70cm.

Gruß
Walter

ps. drück die Daumen, dass es mit den großen Propellern in Zukunft wieder besser läuft ....


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Aus einer Doktorarbeit (deren Existenz von einigen  gerne angezweifelt wird):"Unter natürlichen Lebensbedingungenwurde....auf dem Gebiet der DDR der beginn der Geschlechtsreife beim Milchner mit den 3.Jahr beginnend festgestellt.Rogner waren grundsätzlich erst im 4. Jahr geschlechtsreif.

Später wird im Schlusswort  eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes auf 60-70cm für den Schutz des Welses gefordert.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

@Gladiator
Das mit den Wels Schonmaße ist so eine sache.
Also in der "Aisch" wo ich Fische wurde das Schonmaß ganz aufgehoben, und zwar weil der Fluß zu klein ist und der Wels zu viel Schaden anrichtet,(er wurde nicht eingesetzt sondern kam durch die Fischzuchtteiche ins Gewässer).
Das Bay. Schonmaß ist aber 70cm.
Der Fischereiberechtigte (Vereine) darf die Schonmaße nur erhöhen nicht herunter setzen.
#h


----------



## Gladiator (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Gladiator
> Das mit den Wels Schonmaße ist so eine sache.
> Also in der "Aisch" wo ich Fische wurde das Schonmaß ganz aufgehoben, und zwar weil der Fluß zu klein ist und der Wels zu viel Schaden anrichtet,(er wurde nicht eingesetzt sondern kam durch die Fischzuchtteiche ins Gewässer).
> Das Bay. Schonmaß ist aber 70cm.
> ...


 hmm mag ja sein ,,bin auch nicht der wo da die richtige ahnung von hat ..
kann nur danach gehn was in meiner erlaubniskarte steht.


----------



## Sauron151 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Bei uns in der Gemündener Mainstrecke war das Schonmaß Anfangs auf 1m dann auf 70 und jetzt weis ich garnet mehr ob die überhaupt noch eins haben...
Die Fischer regen sich ziemlich über diese Fische auf, aber ich find sie putzig ^^ so en Zeigefiner langer Wels schaut doch niedlich aus


Lg


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Also im Main würde ich den Wels nicht als Schädling sehen, dazu ist der Main groß genug.


----------



## TJ. (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Der Neckar ist auch groß und dennoch muss man zumindest den bestimmungen nach jeden gefangenen wels entnehmen und wenn er nur 10cm hat.

Aber welse an sich wachsen relativ schnell und sind nicht immer einfach zu fangen deswegen haben sie auch keine probleme bei uns mit der fortpflanzung.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mike_w (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

"Also im Main würde ich den Wels nicht als Schädling sehen, dazu ist der Main groß genug."

Ob der Wels gerne gesehen ist, hängt nach meiner Überzeugung eher von Verbandsfunktionären als von gewässerbiologischen Aspekten ab. 
Ich werde nie verstehen, warum man eine Fischart, die gut verwertbar ist und sich ohne Probleme reproduziert regelrecht gehasst wird - auf der anderen Seite versucht wird Fischarten wie Hechte anzusiedeln, die sich aufgrund menschlicher Einflüsse von selbst nicht mehr halten können.


----------



## eXtReMe-EsOx (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

hey leute,
ich stimme dem mike voll zu ich fische in den isarstausenn um landau und dingolfing. ich verwerte die fische zwar nicht sondern fische nur zum spaß an der freude drauf,aber ob verwetbar oder nicht ich finde waller sind eine einheimische fischart und wir bei uns am isarstau haben extrem viele waller in allen größen und gewichten und ich muss dazu sagen wir haben keine probleme beim aal fischen..... ok das da ab und an auch mal paar kleine waller dran sind da mit kann man leben oder!? noch merken wir das er weissfischbestande oder sonstige fischarten bedroht oder einschränkt seine räuberkollegen hecht;zander;forellen;rapfen usw. kommen miit ihm bestens aus.also ist meine letzendliche meinung der waller ist kein schädling und muss nicht zwangshaft zum problem werden ich kenne auch gewääser wo es arge probleme mim meister esox gibt doch da hör ich nie was da es meistens heisst der hecht reduziert sich selbst und das senke ich bei den wallern auch ich finde ein gesunder wallerbesstand ist für eingewässer mit verbuutendem weissfisch bestand eher ein segen als ein untergang! so hab ich auch mal was gesagt 
LG
eXtReMe-EsOx


----------



## Bassey (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Mein 93er Waller vom August hatte den Wanzt voll mit Laich... Also dann wohl mit Sicherheit


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Mein 93er Waller vom August hatte den Wanzt voll mit Laich... Also dann wohl mit Sicherheit


Nö. 
Nicht mit Sicherheit, denn Welse sind durchaus in der Lage den Laich wieder zurückzubilden.


----------



## Bassey (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nö.
> Nicht mit Sicherheit, denn Welse sind durchaus in der Lage den Laich wieder zurückzubilden.



Ja, aber das war noch mitten in der großen Hitzeperiode... von daher gehe ich auch von einem erfolgreichen Laichgeschäft aus bei Wassertemperaturen über 25 grad...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Hier ist alles über den Wels ganz gut erklärt...


http://wapedia.mobi/de/Europäischer_Wels?t=6.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ja, aber das war noch mitten in der großen Hitzeperiode... von daher gehe ich auch von einem erfolgreichen Laichgeschäft aus bei Wassertemperaturen über 25 grad...


Nur laichen die Welse bei uns hier eigentlich im Mai/Juni. Von daher würde ich im August eher auf ein nicht-erfolgreiches Laichgeschäft tippen...


----------



## Bassey (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nur laichen die Welse bei uns hier eigentlich im Mai/Juni. Von daher würde ich im August eher auf ein nicht-erfolgreiches Laichgeschäft tippen...



Es gibt die Theorie, dass in warmen Ländern (Italien/Spanien) die Waller 2 mal Laichen... Der Sommer letztes Jahr war warm, und das auch lang, ich würde sogar davon ausgehen, dass dies das zweite mal war oder das ich einen "Spätzünder" gefangen habe (wie schon erwähnt, das dürfte so die größe für das erste mal laichen sein)


----------



## Marlin1 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Hallo Bassey,

das die Welse in Spanien zweimal laichen sollen, habe ich auch schon oft gehört.
Da ich aber schon zu allen Jahreszeiten da war, habe ich vor April noch keine Laichen sehen, wen sie spät dran sind, oder die Nachzügler laichen auch noch im Mai. Aber dann ist definitv Schluss.

Wenn die Welse bei uns spätestens im Juli nicht gelaicht haben,bilden sie den Laich wieder zurück. Alles was an Nachwuchs danach käme, könnte definitv den nahrungslosen Winter nicht überleben.

Auch bei uns hier in Hessen sind Schonzeiten und Schonmasse für Welse total aufgehoben. Auslöser dafür sind keine Verbands Funktionäre, sondern die Sektion 4 des Senkenberginstiutes in Frankfurt, die die Fischpopulationen des Rheines untersuchen und einen Überhang an Welsen in allen Größen festgestellt haben ?!

Was soll man dazu sagen ? Auf jeden Fall sind die Fischbestände im Rhein gewaltig zurückgegangen, ob das aber nur die Welse waren, oder ob auch die Kormorankolonien da vieleicht ein paar Fischge gefressen haben ?  Egal, machen wir halt den Wels in allen Größen und zu allen Jahreszeiten nieder, wird hoffentlich für etwas gut sein.

Nachdenkliche Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## wallerangler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Hi Bassey

Auch in Italien am Po Laichen sie nur einmal . Letztes Jahr war das ab Mitte April . 

Marlin1

 Das ist immer das selbe , wenn es so währe das die Welse alles wegfressen dürfte im Ebro System nicht so ein großes vorkommen an anderen Fischen sein . In Italien währe es genau so und dort sind Massen an zb. Brassen oder Barben . 
Von solchen Beständen wie dort sind können wir hier in Deutschland nur Träumen .

Nicht zu vergessen das in Spanien und auch Italien die Bestandsdichte der Waller wesentlich größer ist wie hier .


----------



## snorreausflake (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Mein 93er Waller vom August hatte den Wanzt voll mit Laich... Also dann wohl mit Sicherheit


Hab ein Viedo auf´m Handy von nem Männchen bei der Brutpflege vom 18.5.2009, leider nicht viel zu sehen

Das der Waller immer für den Rückgang verschiedener Fischarten verantwortlich gemacht wird kappier ich nicht, wird haben einige große im See und trotzdem einen explodierenden Weißfischbestand!


----------



## Bungo (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Das ist immer das selbe , wenn es so währe das die Welse alles wegfressen dürfte im Ebro System nicht so ein großes vorkommen an anderen Fischen sein . In Italien währe es genau so und dort sind Massen an zb. Brassen oder Barben .
> Von solchen Beständen wie dort sind können wir hier in Deutschland nur Träumen .
> 
> .



Du darfst aber nicht vergessen dass der Wels als gewässerfremder Predator hierher gekommen ist. Die Fische mussten mit sowas vorher nicht umgehen, die Welse fanden einen reich gedeckten Tisch.
In der Lahn würden zig hunderte Tonnen an Wels gefangen, die Fische fressen logischerweise auch einiges.
Ich habe das selbst erlebt wie in den letztn 10-15 Jahren die Mittelgröße an Fisch fast komplett verschwunden ist.

Genausogut könnte man sagen unsere Gewässer funktionieren gut mit Hechten. Nun setz mal irgendwo in einem Salmonidengewässer Hechte aus, die fressen sich auch ganz schnell fett und die Forellenpopulation nimmt ab.


----------



## wallerangler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Bungo

Ich habe schon an der Lahn gefischt da hast du wahrscheinlich noch nichts mit Angeln am Hut gehabt . Auch da gab es schon die Welse in der Lahn . Soviel wie ich bis jetzt rausbekommen habe sind sie Anfang der 70 reingekommen .

Anfang der 90 hast du Welse gehabt und noch etliche hechte nur war das Wasser noch nicht so Sauber wie heute . Da gab es noch Weißfische ohne ende . Hechte konntest du an guten Tagen mindestens 5 stück über 60 cm fangen , heute muss man froh sein einen kleinen zu fangen . Gehe doch mal an der Lahn , am besten Abends an einen schönen Abend an der Lahn entlang . 
So viele Angler waren bei weiten vor 20 Jahren nicht unterwegs , und fast jeden den du dort antriffst schlägt alles Tot was am Haken ist .


Auch in Italien und Spanien sind sie eingesetzt worden und nicht heimisch .

In Italien sind sie besetzt worden da die Berufsfischer keine Störe mehr gefangen haben , der Wels sollte die rolle des Störes übernehmen und die Berufsfischer ernähren , auch über den Verkauf von Wels Fleisch . 

In Spanien sind ein Paar Exemplare von einen deutschen Angler eingesetzt worden . 

Ist ist natürlich klar das ein Wels in kleinen abgeschlossenen Gewässern nicht eingesetzt werden soll . 
Nur sucht doch nicht immer die Schuld an den Welsen wenn nichts mehr zu fangen ist . da spielen andere Sachen einen Viel größere rolle .


----------



## Bungo (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Bungo
> 
> Ich habe schon an der Lahn gefischt da hast du wahrscheinlich noch nichts mit Angeln am Hut gehabt


Wahrscheinlich war ich dort noch nichtmal geboren 
Mir wurde gesagt sie sind wohl Anfang der 80er reingekommen.




wallerangler schrieb:


> Da gab es noch Weißfische ohne ende . Hechte konntest du an guten Tagen mindestens 5 stück über 60 cm fangen , heute muss man froh sein einen kleinen zu fangen.


Das mit den Wießfischen kann ich bestätigen. Mit den Hechten das nicht. Wenn man will bekommt man in der Lahn (Oberlahn Strecke) ohne Probleme seine Hechte wenn man nicht zu faul ist zu laufen und das Gewässer kennt.



wallerangler schrieb:


> Gehe doch mal an der Lahn , am besten Abends an einen schönen Abend an der Lahn entlang .
> So viele Angler waren bei weiten vor 20 Jahren nicht unterwegs , und fast jeden den du dort antriffst schlägt alles Tot was am Haken ist .


Bin im Sommer mindestens 3-4 mal in der Woche da, und die Problematik ist mir bekannt und als Fliegenfischer der C&R praktiziert kotzt genau das mich an.:v




wallerangler schrieb:


> Nur sucht doch nicht immer die Schuld an den Welsen wenn nichts mehr zu fangen ist . Da spielen andere Sachen einen Viel größere rolle .


Ich mache da genauso den Kormoran, Querverbauung, Wasserkraft und die von dir angesprochenen Angler für verantwortlich.
Nur irgendwo müssen die Fische der Mittelgröße ja hin sein.
Ich fange teilweise Döbel von 60-65cm und die nächste Größe sind handlange Fische.. Irgendwas muss die Mittelgröße doch stark dezimieren...

Wir haben es einmal mit der Fliege auf Wels probiert, klappte leider nicht so wie wir es uns vorstellten 
Werden es aber im Sommer in Begelitung eines Waller Spezialisten nochmal versuchen Wels mit der Fliege zu fangen. Allerdings konnte eine enrome Anzahl Waller an der Oberfläche beobachten, was uns schon sehr erstaunt hat.
Des weiteren hat ein Mitglied des Vereins 09 über 700kg entnommen, was dafür spricht, dass wohl enrome Mengen da sein müssen. Auch beim Waller Angel Tag wurden einige Exemplare von ü1,5m gefangen.
Ich weiß ja nicht was so ein Fisch an Nahrungsbedarf hat, aber das ist sicherlich nicht wenig.


----------



## Marlin1 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Hallo Bungo,

Nur mal so am Rande, der Wels braucht den wenigsten Beutefisch um sich zu ernähren, da er sich bei der Jagd auch am wenigsten bewegt.

Ein Hecht braucht um 1kg zuzunehmen mind. 7kg Futterfisch,
der Zander zwischen 5-6kg. dem Wels reichen schon 4 Kg.
Die Mittelgröße der Fische, die du an der Lahn vermisst, sind allerdings alle mit den schwarzen CDU Fasanen weggeflogen und nicht vom Wels gefressen worden.
Auch dazu gibt es Untersuchungen des Binnenfischereiinstitutes in Rostock.

Ein erwachsener Wels hätte auch mit deinen 60er Döbeln kein Problem, ich habe schon mittelgroße Exemplare auf 6 Pfund schwere Karpfen gefangen.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## wallerangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Wir haben schon Welse gefangen da schauten noch Karpfen von 10-12 Pf aus den Maul . Nein es waren keine Fische von 2,5 Metern . Sie waren so um die 1,8 Meter und die haben kein Problem so Döbel wie du sie Fängst zu Fressen . 
Wenn es so währe wie manche es hier immer wieder hinstellen das sie ALLES wegfressen frage ich mich was sie eigentlich am Leben hält wenn doch garnix mehr da ist ??
Bis jetzt war jeder Wels den ich in der Lahn gefangen habe gut genährt also muss ja auch noch genügend zum Fressen da sein .

Was vor ein Paar Jahren noch ein super Weißfisch Gewässer war ist es heute meistens nicht mehr . Wenn du dir nur mal den Unterschied anschaust von der Wasser Farbe und Nährstoff einträge wie es Anfang der 80er noch war und Heute . 
Der Rhein zb. war ein Dreckfluß aber Fische waren in Massen drin , heute sind es viel mehr arten bedingt durch das " sauber gewordene Wasser " aber in der Fisch Masse wesentlich weniger


----------



## Bungo (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Wie gesagt, ich denke Der Waller ist nicht der einzige Grund, ich habe ja gesagt was noch alles dafür verantwortlich ist.
Aber ein 40KG Waller frisst nunmal um die 160kg Fisch bis er diese Größe hat, was schon enorm ist.
Der Meterhecht frisst 60-80kg.
Und auch wenn in der Lahn genug Hechte von über 1,20m drin sind, sind sicherlich mehr Welse von ü1,50m drin.

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die sagen die Lahn ist voll mit Fisch, nur eine bestimmte Größe fehlt nach meinen Beobachtungen.

Dass die Fischvielfalt zugenommen hat kann ich aber auch bestätigen.
Sowohl Rapfen, wie auch Nasen, Hasel, als auch einen Saibling konnte ich fangen. Eingentlich alles Fische die dort selten sind und die man dort nicht erwartet.

Jetzt muss man allerdings dieses Jahr mal abwarten. Das Bootsangeln wurde erlaubt und ich denke man wird sehen in welchem Ausmaß nun Welse gefangen werden.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Da ist er wieder der Anti-Waller Tread !!!!
ich kenne alle eure beschriebenen Gewässerveränderungen ebenfalls-nur aus Welsfreien Gewässern, aber es darf ja nichts anderes schuld sein.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Aber ein 40KG Waller frisst nunmal um die 160kg Fisch bis er diese Größe hat, was schon enorm ist.


Bei der Rechnung muss man aber auch berücksichtigen wielange ein Waller braucht bis er 40kg Gewicht erreicht hat.


----------



## Bungo (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Bei der Rechnung muss man aber auch berücksichtigen wielange ein Waller braucht bis er 40kg Gewicht erreicht hat.


Wie lang brauch denn so ein Exemplar bei unseren Wassertemperaturen dafür? Und wie alt können eigentlich ausgewachsene Tiere werden?

@ Gardenfly
Das soll von mir gewiss kein Anti Waller Thread werden.
Nur da ich den Wels ähnlich wie den Kormoran, Querverbauung, Wasserkraft und die "ich muss alles abknüppeln" Mentalität als einen Teil der Problematik sehe (wie auch die Forscher die dazu geraten haben ddie Schonzeit und das Mindestmaß aufzuheben), finde ich es hier mal interessant zu erfahren ab wann die Fische laichen, wie viel sie fressen, wie alt sie werden, usw...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Gute Frage..
http://www.unterwasserwelt.de/html/waller_wels.html
Einen Waller mit 40kg würde ich auf 10-15 Jahre schätzen (je nach Gewässer, Nahrungsangebot, ..). Genau sagen kann es letztendlich niemand und die ganzen Berechnungen sind mehr als grob.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ... aber es darf ja nichts anderes schuld sein.


Doch, da ist es der Kormoran. :q


----------



## Bassey (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen dass der Wels als gewässerfremder Predator hierher gekommen ist. Die Fische mussten mit sowas vorher nicht umgehen, die Welse fanden einen reich gedeckten Tisch.
> In der Lahn würden zig hunderte Tonnen an Wels gefangen, die Fische fressen logischerweise auch einiges.
> Ich habe das selbst erlebt wie in den letztn 10-15 Jahren die Mittelgröße an Fisch fast komplett verschwunden ist.
> 
> Genausogut könnte man sagen unsere Gewässer funktionieren gut mit Hechten. Nun setz mal irgendwo in einem Salmonidengewässer Hechte aus, die fressen sich auch ganz schnell fett und die Forellenpopulation nimmt ab.



Nach Spanien / Italien kam er auch als Fremder und dennoch sind die Fischbestände mehr als hervorragend, du wiedersprichst dir dabei gerade selbst...


----------



## Bungo (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Nach Spanien / Italien kam er auch als Fremder und dennoch sind die Fischbestände mehr als hervorragend, du wiedersprichst dir dabei gerade selbst...


Erläuter mir bitte warum ich mir selbst wiederspreche?

Warum gibts in Helsinki eine so extreme Kaninchenplage und sonst nirgens?
Warum eine Fuchsplage in Australien?
Warum ist der Silberkarpfen in den USA so zur Plage geworden und bei uns nicht?
Es hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun dass in anderen Ländern keine solchen Auswirkungen zu spüren sind.



Fakt ist, eine komplette Fischgröße ist sehr stark dezimiert worden.
Ein renomiertes Institut kommt zu dem Schluss der Wels ist zum Teil daran Schuld. Ich bin mir sicher die Forschungen werden schon sachgemäß geführt worden sein.

Und nochmal für manche hier die nicht lesen können, ich sage doch gar nicht, dass der Wels alleine daran Schuld ist, ich denke er ist nur ein Faktor.

Nur wenn auf einem bestimmten Streckenabschnitt mehrere Tonnen Wels gefangen werden und jedes KG was der Wels an Körpergewicht aufbaut 4KG Nahrung bedarf, dann fehlt zwangsläufig ein nicht unerheblicher Teil Fisch. Und ich gehe davon aus dass das Fangergebnis nur einen Bruchteil der Welse wiederspiegelt die vorhanden sind.

Genauso wie zig Tonnen in den Wasserkraftanlagen zerhechselt werden.

Oder der nicht einheimische Kormoran der im Schnitt pro Jahr an dem Streckenabschnitt Lahn mindestens 18 Tonnen Fisch frisst (gerechnet mit 0,5kg Fisch pro Tier bei 120 Tagen Anwesenheit inkl Sterberate bei verletzten Fischen).

Dazu noch gewisse Angler die alles erschlagen...

Das sind in der Summe nunmal  mehrere 100 Tonnen pro Jahr  die vor 80-100 Jahren nicht gefehlt haben. Dementsprechend sind die Auswirkungen.

Was mich interessieren würde ist, wie realistisch ist es, dass aus z.B. der von mir angesprochenen Lahn in der der Wels seit 30-40 Jahren ist, in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren Fische von deutlich über 2m kommen werden? Somit also pro Tier mehr als 1 Millionen Eier denkbar sind.

Gruß


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Die ganzen Hochrechnungen sind nichts anderes als grobe Schätzungen, weil etliche Faktoren nicht berücksichtigt werden (können). Das fängt an bei der natürlichen Sterberate, Fänge+Entnahme der Angler, Abwanderungen, ...
Ich hör hier in Bayern auch immer Wallerplage.. stimmt sogar. Man muss sich plagen damit man mal 'n Waller fängt. Bevor ich hier einen Waller fange, hab ich fünf Zander.
So eine Fischplage ist auch schnell ins Leben gerufen. Einfach sagen das Unmengen von Fisch-A vorhanden sind und schon sitzen etliche Angler draussen und befischen Fisch-A gezielt. Ergebnis ist dann, dass viel Fisch-A gefangen wird und schon hat man Fisch-A - Plage.

btw. was für ein renommiertes Institut und welches Ergebnis? URL?


----------



## wallerangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Bungo

was Frisst der Wels denn wenn angeblich nichts mehr da ist ? habe ich schon mal gefragt und keine Antwort bekommen .

und wenn ich dann noch lese das es Mitglieder gibt die 700 Kg Fisch entnehmen frage ich mich was sie damit machen , vielleicht verkaufen damit man sich neue Angelsachen kaufen kann ??

Welse Über 2 Meter gibt es schon lange in der Lahn nur hat sie früher keiner gefangen . 

Mir ist ein Wels lieber der 1 Brasse von 1 kg am Tag frisst wie ein Zander der 15 Fingerlange fische frisst . Auch der Zander ist erst mit Besatzmaßnahmen in die Lahn gekommen , also raus damit er ist fremd


----------



## Bungo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Bungo
> 
> was Frisst der Wels denn wenn angeblich nichts mehr da ist ? habe ich schon mal gefragt und keine Antwort bekommen .


Auch für dich, ich habe zum einen geschrieben dass die Lahn ein hohes Fischaufkommen hat, zum anderen dass EINE GRÖßE stark dezimiert wurde.
Der Waller wird sich wie der Kormoran sicherlich von den Fischen ernähren die noch da sind, das Beutefischspektrum bezüglich der Größe erweitern, und sich von den 3-4tonnen die jedes Jahr besetzt werden ernähren.



wallerangler schrieb:


> und wenn ich dann noch lese das es Mitglieder gibt die 700 Kg Fisch entnehmen frage ich mich was sie damit machen , vielleicht verkaufen damit man sich neue Angelsachen kaufen kann ??


Keine Ahnung, wer es war wurde auch nicht gesagt.
Da aber Entnahme Pflicht beim Wels herrscht, und bei Verstößen richtig Ärger auf einen zukommt (gerade beim Wels), hat das Mitglied wohl alles mitgenommen.




wallerangler schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Wels lieber der 1 Brasse von 1 kg am Tag frisst wie ein Zander der 15 Fingerlange fische frisst . Auch der Zander ist erst mit Besatzmaßnahmen in die Lahn gekommen , also raus damit er ist fremd


Wann soll das denn gewesen sein? Es gab schon immer Zander, die aber durch die schlechte Wasserqualität annähernd verschwunden sind. Wie bei der Äsche wurden diese Fische durch Besatz unterstützt/ wieder angesiedelt.
Das selbe Schema wie auch beim Lachs.

Mal so als Denkanstoß:
Fischart Jahr (st) ----   2000-------                         2008
Aal ----------------- 2444                         --------720
Karpfen -------------                975 ---------448
Hecht ---------------                  826                           --------494
Zander                  --------------447 ---------101
Rotauge                -------------6641 --------4099
Wels                     -----------------78 ----------484

Fällt da irgendwas auf? Nun hat sicherlich nicht der Wels alles andere gefressen, aber es ist gewässerwirtschaftlich schon bedenklich wenn eine Fischart Zuwachsraten von mehr als *520%* hat und andere im gleichen Zeitraum weniger als 1/4 des Bestands aufweisen. Oder wie würdest du solche Entwicklungen beschreiben?


----------



## wallerangler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Keine Ahnung, wer es war wurde auch nicht gesagt.
Da aber Entnahme Pflicht beim Wels herrscht, und bei Verstößen richtig Ärger auf einen zukommt (gerade beim Wels), hat das Mitglied wohl alles mitgenommen.

Das kann kein Verein von mir verlangen , ich muss jeden gefangenen Fisch einer vernünftigen Verwertung zufügen . Bei 700 kg ist es nicht möglich und verstößt gegen das Gesetz .

Über die Zander solltest du dich mal ein wenig schlau machen , eigentlich stammen sie aus dem Donau System sind aber irgendwann mal in Seen und Flüssen eingebracht worden und gelten jetzt komischerweise als Heimich . Wann das war keine Ahnung .

Deine Zuwachsraten von mehr als 520% ist ganz einfach .
Wer hat den 2000 auf Wels gefischt ? Eine handvoll Angler , mittlerweile ist der Wels ein Mode-Fisch und mehrere 100 wollen ihn nur in der Lahn fangen . Klar das dann auch mehr gefangen werden . Zumal der Wels sich an die geänderten Bedingungen besser angepasst hat .

Anfang der 80er hattest du keine 10 cm Sichttiefe im Rhein aber Massen an Zandern , erst als sich die wasserQualität verbessert hat sind die Zander weniger geworden .

Den Rückgang von bestimmten Fischarten würde ich immer am Menschen festmachen zb. Aal die massive Entnahme von Glasaalen , und du glaubst ja wohl nicht das jeder seine Fangkarte ausfüllt mit jeden entnommen Fisch ? Dann würden einige Angler unfreiwillig den Verein verlassen .

Es ist kein Tier genetisch so bestimmt das es sich selbst ausrottet , erst wenn der Mensch versucht einzugreifen geht es schief . 

Wie schon geschrieben ist der Wels nicht am Po heimisch , aber dort gibt es noch weißfische ohne ende , und die bestandsdichte der Welse ist dort wesentlich größer . Ja auch Kormorane gibt es dort diese mit den Schwarzen Federn , nicht die mit der Rute in der Hand die alles niederknüppeln . Auch sind die Weißfische in allen Größen vertreten . 

Hmmmm was sagt mir das wenn ich ein wenig überlege ??? So schlimm kann es mit dem Wels dann wohl doch nicht sein wenn es anderswo geht nur hier in Deutschland nicht . Also suche ich andere gründe für die Ursache das es zb. bei Brassen ein Rückgang gibt


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Wie bei euch sind auch bei uns alle Fangzahlen rückläufig , nur  bei uns ohne Welse .

Ich kenne eure Streckenlänge nicht, aber ihr habt sehr viel Raubfisch im Verhältnis zum Friedfisch.


----------



## Bungo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

@ Wallerangler.
Es besteht für die meisten Fließgewässer in Hessen Entnahme*pflicht* das hat nichts mit dem Verein zu tun.
Der Wels ist als nicht einheimische und schädliche Art eingestuft worden, genauso wie die Schwarzmundgrundel.
Und wenn jemand 20Tonnen fängt muss er sie entnehmen. Es müssen auch 2cm große Welse entnommen werden.

Die Fangraten so zu begründen ist wohl mehr als mangelhaft einzustufen. 
Die meisten Leute die ich am Wasser getroffen habe angeln auf Aal oder Karpfen mit Tauwurm und sagen sie fangen fast nur noch Wels. Das hat nichts mit Mode zu tun. Ich habe erst sehr wenige Leute auf Wels fischen sehen.

Mit den Aalen das stimmt, Glasaale werden in Frankreich und Italien wie Spagetti gefressen... :v
Und was nicht gegessen wird geht nach China und kommt 3 Jahre später als ausgewachsener Räucheraal zurück.

Dazu kommt dass die Wasserkraftanlagen den Aal hechseln, und dass auch der Kormoran Aale liebt.
Nun die Tatsache dass der Aal wegen der ähnlichen Lebensweise die naheliegenste Nahrung für den Wels ist, und wir erschaffen eine Fischart die vielleicht in 10-20 Jahren komplett verschwunden ist.

Du sagst selbst der Wels hat sich angepasst, was vielen Arten nicht gelingt. Sich selbst ausrotten werden sich kaum Tierarten, aber Schädigungen des Lebensraum die dann dafür sorgen dass nicht genug Nahrung da ist und Massensterben auftreten kommt oft vor.
Dann überleben wenige sehr große Exemplare, die alles andere dezimieren.

@ Gardenfly
Trotz massivem Besatz mit Aalen, Besatz mit Junghechten, Zander, Schleien und Bachforellen nehmen diese Fische immer mehr ab.
Besonders erschreckend ist die Entwicklung bei Schleien und Aalen. Es werden jedes Jahr 1,5 bis 2,0 Tonnen Aal Besetzt (10g/Stück)Das sind enorme kosten, und es kommt nichts dabei rum. Es verlangsamt maximal die Abnahme. Den Aal und die Schleie ganzjährig zu schonen wäre die logische Konsequenz. Das den meisten beizubringen ist wohl fast unmöglich...


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Besonders erschreckend ist die Entwicklung bei Schleien und Aalen. Es werden jedes Jahr 1,5 bis 2,0 Tonnen Aal Besetzt (10g/Stück)Das sind enorme kosten, und es kommt nichts dabei rum. Es verlangsamt maximal die Abnahme. Den Aal und die Schleie ganzjährig zu schonen wäre die logische Konsequenz. Das den meisten beizubringen ist wohl fast unmöglich...



Aal und Schleie (und Äsche)waren die Lieblingsbeute vom Kormoran, erst als diese unbedeutende Stückzahlen erreicht haben jagen Kormorane verstärkt andere Fischarten.
Schleien werden in unsere Region kaum noch besetzt, da sinnlos geworden.


----------



## Bungo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Aal und Schleie (und Äsche)waren die Lieblingsbeute vom Kormoran, erst als diese unbedeutende Stückzahlen erreicht haben jagen Kormorane verstärkt andere Fischarten.
> Schleien werden in unsere Region kaum noch besetzt, da sinnlos geworden.


Das mit den Schleien wird bei uns auch geändert.
Es komt rein gar nichts mehr dabei rum. Deshalb wird ab jetzt versucht nur noch große Schleien zu besetzten. Ist zwar teurer, aber evtl packen es davon wenigstens ein paar...

Das Problem beim Kormoran ist, dass er an Schwarmfische wie Rotaugen und Döbel gar nicht dran geht. Das Schwarmverhalten schützt diese Fische. Der Kormoran sucht immer einzel stehende Fische im Wasser, und jagd diese dann bis zum bitteren Ende. Das merkt man besoders in Seen, da sind mehrere Zentner Großkarpfen verendet. Einige hatten nichtmal verletzungen. Durch das Jagen im Winter waren viele Fische einfach so erschöpft dass sie nicht überlebten.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Mal so als Denkanstoß:
> Fischart Jahr (st) ----   2000-------                         2008
> Aal ----------------- 2444                         --------720


Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil davon wird von heimischen Anglern gefangen, die sich einen Dreck drum sch****en das die Zahlen rückläufig sind und er schon auf der roten Liste steht und ein weiterer Teil wandert ab bzw. wird von Turbinen zerlegt.



> Karpfen -------------                975 ---------448
> Rotauge                -------------6641 --------4099


Rotaugen sind natürliche Beutefische, die ganz unten in der Nahrungskette stehen; die hier aufzuführen ist meiner Ansicht nach sinnbefreit, weil das keine "Raubfischspezifische Beute ist". Karpfen schon eher, weil sie hochrückige Fische sind, die ab einer bestimmten Größe nur noch von Wallern gefressen werden.



> Hecht ---------------                  826                           --------494
> Zander                  --------------447 ---------101


Mal ernsthaft.. wenn jemand für einen extremen Rückgang von Hecht und Zander verantwortlich ist, dann - politische Korrektheit hin oder her - dann sind das die futterneidigen, allesabschlagenden Kochtopfangler (damit meine ich nicht die, die selektiv entnehmen!) die alles abschlagen was Flossen hat.



> Wels                     -----------------78 ----------484
> Fällt da irgendwas auf? Nun hat sicherlich nicht der Wels alles andere gefressen, aber es ist gewässerwirtschaftlich schon bedenklich wenn eine Fischart Zuwachsraten von mehr als *520%* hat und andere im gleichen Zeitraum weniger als 1/4 des Bestands aufweisen. Oder wie würdest du solche Entwicklungen beschreiben?


Als Blödsinn, weil ich es mir schwierig bis komplett unmöglich vorstelle, solche exakten Angaben in einem "Nichtforellenpuff" zu erhalten. Wie und von wem wurden die Angaben ermittelt? Vom gleichen renommierten Institut, in dem Du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2813193&postcount=46 gesprochen hast und auf dessen Namen incl. Quellenangabe ich noch immer warte?

Hoffentlich habt ihr die Waller- und Kormoranplage bald ausgemerzt. Bin gespannt wem dann die Schuld gegeben wird. Wahrscheinlich den 1,2m grossen Kesslergrundlingen.


----------



## Bungo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

@ Christian 36

Trink mal nen grünen Tee, geh an die frische Luft, atme tiiieeef durch und komm mal wieder runter. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass jedes Jahr 150-200.000 Aale auf der Pachtstrecke besetzt werden können die 700 Stück die von Anglern entnommen werden nicht der springende Punkt sein, auch wenn ich trotzdem für eine Komplettsperrung wäre.

Nun, das schöne an der Nahrungskette ist, dass man schon sehr weit unten die Auswirkungen erkennt. Und da trägt auch die Tatsache dazu bei dass Rotaugen in ihrer Population schrumpfen die nicht vom Kormoran bejagt werden. Auffällig ist, dass außer Wels (und döbel der annähernd gleich blieb) alles deutlich abgenommen hat. Und die Welsfänge versechsfachen sich!

Natürlich werden auch Hechte und Zander entnommen, aber wenn von mehreren Tausend Jungzandern die jedes Jahr besetzt werden nur 101 ind 08 gefangen wurden, dann muss doch irgendwas faul sein.
Vor 10 Jahren wurde nur ein Bruchteil davon besetzt und mehr als das 4-fache gefangen.

Die Verordnung kommt übrigens vom Senckenberg Institut in Frankfurt, wurde auch von Marlin1 schon genannt. Ruf doch mal an, vielleicht erklären sie dir ja Ihre Beweggründe und du kannst deine Bedenken äußern.

Die genauen Angaben aus dem Nichtforellenpuff sind die Fangstatistiken der Mitglieder und der Gastangler die jährlich veröffentlicht werden. Und da die meisten ja eh alles entnehmen haben wir doch einen recht guten Einblick was genau gefangen wurde.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Fangstatistiken.. aha. Also die, die im Auto kurz vor der Abgabe ausgefüllt werden und da weder die Fische von Schwarzanglern, noch die, die zuviel mitgenommen drinstehen, sind das keine aussagekräftigen Daten, sondern wage Vermutungen. Und jetzt bitte keine Argumente wie "Die werden genauestens geführt!" und "Da wird nicht geschummelt!".
Ich rede auch nicht von der Verordnung, sondern explizit von der Aussage


> Ein renomiertes Institut kommt zu dem Schluss der Wels ist zum Teil daran Schuld. Ich bin mir sicher die Forschungen werden schon sachgemäß geführt worden sein.


Die Informationen musst Du ja auch von irgendwo her haben, also nenn doch einfach die Quelle dazu.



> Natürlich werden auch Hechte und Zander entnommen, aber wenn von mehreren Tausend Jungzandern die jedes Jahr besetzt werden nur 101 ind 08 gefangen wurden, dann muss doch irgendwas faul sein.
> Vor 10 Jahren wurde nur ein Bruchteil davon besetzt und mehr als das 4-fache gefangen.


Na sag doch gleich das Du Scheuklappen auf hast, dann kann ich mir das alles sparen. Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. Weil weniger gefangen wird, muss eine andere Fischart daran schuld sein. Geht ja gar nicht anders. Weil die gesetzten Jungzander werden - wenn sie gefangen wurden - von jedem Angler (incl. Schwarzangler)  akribisch dokumentiert und ein Zander wächst ja innerhalb eines Jahre gleich um 40cm. Und wegschwimmen/abwandern tun die nicht. Und von Hechten oder Kormoranen werden die nicht gefressen; nur von Wallern. Und kleinere Rotaugen werden auch nicht von Haubentauchern oder Reihern erbeutet. Schon klar..
Meinetwegen rottet ihr den Wels bei euch komplett aus; bleibt euch überlassen. Bin nur gespannt wem ihr dann die Schuld gebt. Wahrscheinlich mal wieder ich.


----------



## Bungo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Fangstatistiken.. aha. Also die, die im Auto kurz vor der Abgabe ausgefüllt werden und da weder die Fische von Schwarzanglern, noch die, die zuviel mitgenommen drinstehen, sind das keine aussagekräftigen Daten, sondern wage Vermutungen. Und jetzt bitte keine Argumente wie "Die werden genauestens geführt!" und "Da wird nicht geschummelt!".


Klar stimmen die nicht 100%
Aber ich glaube kaum dass 3000 Zander, 5000 Aale und nur 25 Welse von den Mitgliedern gefangen wurden.
Und wenn man davon Ausgeht dann kann man sagen die Statistiken waren schon immer so falsch. Vielleicht haben wir ja gar keine Welse in der Lahn |bigeyes

Hast du dich z.B. schonmal gefragt wie Hochrechnungen funktionieren? Da werden auch meistens nur 0.005 bis x% der Betreffenden Gruppe befragt, trotzdem stimmt das dann bis auf eine geringe Abweichung.
Denkst du die Schwarzangler fangen nur Zander, Hecht Aal und Schleien, und wenn wir das reinrechnen kommt raus, dass alle anderen Fischarten in ihrer Population auch wachsen?




christian36 schrieb:


> Ich rede auch nicht von der Verordnung, sondern explizit von der Aussage
> Die Informationen musst Du ja auch von irgendwo her haben, also nenn doch einfach die Quelle dazu.


Tut mir leid, online hab ich dazu nichts. Ich habe die Information aber von einem Vorstandsmitglied bekommen, und ich denke nicht dass er mich belogen hat. Außerdem scheinen es ja außer mir noch mehrere Leute gesagt bekommen zu haben.





christian36 schrieb:


> Na sag doch gleich das Du Scheuklappen auf hast, dann kann ich mir das alles sparen. Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. Weil weniger gefangen wird, muss eine andere Fischart daran schuld sein. Geht ja gar nicht anders.


Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach daran Schuld? Und wieso hast du die Scheuklappen auf und gibst dem Wels nichtmal eine Teilschuld?





christian36 schrieb:


> Weil die gesetzten Jungzander werden - wenn sie gefangen wurden - von jedem Angler (incl. Schwarzangler)  akribisch dokumentiert und ein Zander wächst ja innerhalb eines Jahre gleich um 40cm. Und wegschwimmen/abwandern tun die nicht. Und von Hechten oder Kormoranen werden die nicht gefressen; nur von Wallern.
> Und kleinere Rotaugen werden auch nicht von Haubentauchern oder Reihern erbeutet. Schon klar..


Bei dir sind auch an allem die armen Schwarzangler schuld, oder? Die Leute wollen doch auch nur kostenlos frischen Fisch...
Und nein, die Zander wachsen keine 40cm im Jahr, aber ich will ja auch nicht die Zander vom Vorjahr fangen, sondern von vor 3, 4 oder 5 Jahren. Und die sind dann genug gewachsen.
Natürlich frisst auch mal ein hecht einen Zander und umgekehrt, aber das war schon immer so.

Wieso sind denn früher mehr der genannten Fische in den gefälschten Statistiken aufgetaucht wie heute? Und das obwohl weniger besetzt wurde!

Dann erläutere mir mal bitte aus deiner Sicht welche Faktoren (vielleicht auch mit einer groben % Einschätzung) solch eine Entwicklung bei allen Fischen außer dem Wels begünstigen?

Hier mal meine grobe Einschätzung: 35% Kormoran, 25% Wels, 20% Schwarzangler und die ich schlage alles tot Fraktion, 20% Querverbauung und Wasserkraft.





christian36 schrieb:


> Bin nur gespannt wem ihr dann die Schuld gebt. Wahrscheinlich mal wieder ich.


Wieso dir? Angelst du schwarz hier oder was?
Vielleicht gibts ja wenn der Wels dezimiert ist, der Kormoran vergrämt wird, abschreckendere Strafen für Schwarzangler bestehen und die Wasserkraft fischschonender ist kein Problem mehr.
Und wenn ich Glück habe erlebe ich das als Rentner noch... :k


----------



## Lorenz (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Hier mal meine grobe Einschätzung:
> 35% Kormoran
> 25% Wels
> 20% Schwarzangler und die ich schlage alles tot Fraktion
> 20% Querverbauung und Wasserkraft.


Das macht dann (die Fragezeichen weil ich die Lahn nicht kenne und kein Fachmann bin;keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit,das ist nur das was mir im Moment durch den Kopf ging):
0% verringerte (?) Nährstoffeinträge 
0% veränderte (?) Trübung,Wasserwerte
0% Neophyten/Neozoen und deren Einflüsse
0% verschwundene (?) Krautbänke und sonstige Vegetation
0% Hormonbelastung (?)
0% Veränderter (?) Angeldruck
0% verändertes (?) Angel- und Entnahmeverhalten
0% Missbewirtschaftung (?)
0% Langzeitfolgen (?) (fehlende Laichplätze(?),Kanalisierung-/Verbauung (?),fehlende Ruhezonen (?)...)
...
|kopfkrat



*Wenn jemand einen Link zu einem guten Artikel/Studie diesbezüglich von Fachleuten hat,tät ich mir sehr freuen :g
Wäre sicher auch für andere interessant wie stark welche Einflüsse derzeit (wirklich) sind...*


----------



## wallerangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Nein Lorenz das macht nicht viel aus nur der Böse Wels .

Ich bin hier raus einige verstehen es nicht .
Zum Glück kann ich immer noch in andere Länder ausweichen und fange dort genügend obwohl auch dort der böse Wels viel stärker vertreten ist wie an der Lahn .

Bungo wenn du im Weilburger oder in Wetzlar im Verein bist weiss ich wer der jenige ist der 700 kg Wels entnommen hat


----------



## Bassey (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Nun, das Wallerangeln wird immer populärer, wie das Karpfenfischen es auch geworden ist. Nur sollten sich die Wallerhasser damit nicht beruhigt fühlen, denn wie beim Karpfenfischen ist es auch beim professionellem Wallerangeln gang und gebe C&R zu betreiben... Wenn jemand die Waller weg haben will soll er nicht nur maulen sondern sich selbst hinhocken und was tun...
Ich bleibe dabei, dass ich Fische selektiv entnehme und nicht alles abschlage was ich an den Haken bekomme...

Zur eigentlichen Frage des Threads:

Wie ich schon sagte, fing ich einen 93er voll mit Laich, somit kann man davon ausgehen, dass ab mindestens dieser größe Weibchen geschlechtsreif sind, vielleicht hat ja jemand ein noch kleineres exemplar mit Laich im Bauch gefangen?


----------



## Bungo (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Nein Lorenz das macht nicht viel aus nur der  Böse Wels .


Endlich kommt die Einsicht 




wallerangler schrieb:


> Bungo wenn du im Weilburger oder in Wetzlar im Verein bist weiss ich wer  der jenige ist der 700 kg Wels entnommen hat


Bin im Weilburger Verein.
700kg ist allerdings schon heftig. So verrückt wie man da sein muss, müsste ich die Person normalerweise schon das ein oder andere mal am Wasser gesehen haben!





Lorenz schrieb:


> Das macht dann (die Fragezeichen weil ich die Lahn nicht kenne und kein Fachmann bin;keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit,das ist nur das was mir im Moment durch den Kopf ging):
> 0% verringerte (?) Nährstoffeinträge
> 0% veränderte (?) Trübung,Wasserwerte
> 0% Neophyten/Neozoen und deren Einflüsse
> ...



Du hast schon Recht damit, ich habe nur mal die meiner Meinung nach größten Faktoren genannt. Die Wasserwerte sind über die Jahre z.B. sehr viel besser geworden.




Lorenz schrieb:


> *Wenn jemand einen Link zu einem guten Artikel/Studie diesbezüglich von Fachleuten hat,tät ich mir sehr freuen :g
> Wäre sicher auch für andere interessant wie stark welche Einflüsse derzeit (wirklich) sind...*


Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren!!!
Aber zu den meistens Sachen existieren kaum bis gar keine Aufzeichnungen. 
Alleine die Tatsache rauszufinden welche Rechenbreite, welche Leistung wie viele Turbinen,... Wasserkraftwerke haben war schon schwer.

Außerdem wirst du 1000 Meinungen dazu bekommen. Die Energieversorger rechnen die Verluste durch Wasserkraft runter, Querverbauung wird komplett ignoriert.
Ich kenne Zahlen da ist der Kormoran mit 1kg pro Tag und 1,5KG während der Brut + 50% Verlust angegeben, die nächsten sagen 300g Fisch.
Alleine auf die gezählen Vögel im Oberlahn Bereich würde das eine Diffeernz von ca 40 Tonnen Nahrungsbedarf machen.


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

http://www.g-feuerstein.com/tl_files/ffi/pictures/science/Kormoran.jpg


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Welse werden nach 4-5 Jahren Geschlechtsreif.
Dabei haben sie dann eine größe von durchschnittlich 60-70cm, je nach Nahrungsangebot.
In Deutschland Laichen sie meistens im Juni/Juli bei einer
Wassertemperatur von 22-23°C.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Welse werden nach 4-5 Jahren Geschlechtsreif.
> Dabei haben sie dann eine größe von durchschnittlich 60-70cm, je nach Nahrungsangebot.
> In Deutschland Laichen sie meistens im Juni/Juli bei einer
> Wassertemperatur von 22-23°C.



... und die Brut stirbt in den ersten Tagen bei starker Wasserabkühlung bei Wetterwechseln (unter 13 Grad) komplett ab.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Das macht dann (die Fragezeichen weil ich die Lahn nicht kenne und kein Fachmann bin;keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit,das ist nur das was mir im Moment durch den Kopf ging):
> 0% verringerte (?) Nährstoffeinträge
> 0% veränderte (?) Trübung,Wasserwerte
> 0% Neophyten/Neozoen und deren Einflüsse
> ...



Sehr gutes Posting! Aber einfacher ist es natürlich wenn Wels, Kormoran oder irgentwelche Bevölkerungsgruppen Schuld sind.



Bungo schrieb:


> Du hast schon Recht damit, ich habe nur mal die meiner Meinung nach größten Faktoren genannt. Die Wasserwerte sind über die Jahre z.B. sehr viel besser geworden.



Und Du meinst wirklich durch "bessere Wasserwerte" gibt es mehr Fisch??? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, mehr Wasserverschmutzung heisst mehr Nährstoffe im Wasser und damit mehr Algen => mher Kleinstlebewesen => mehr Futter etc...





Lorenz schrieb:


> *Wenn jemand einen Link zu einem guten Artikel/Studie diesbezüglich von Fachleuten hat,tät ich mir sehr freuen :g
> Wäre sicher auch für andere interessant wie stark welche Einflüsse derzeit (wirklich) sind...*



Das würde mich aber auch interessieren!


Der Wels ist sicher ein Faktor, da er sich in einem sich veränderten Lebensraum offensichtlich besser an neue Gegebenheiten anpassen kann. Aber das ist nunmal die Natur, wenn sich ein Lebensraum verändert wird sich mittelfristig immer die Spezies durchsetzen die an die neuen Gegebenheiten am besten angepasst ist. Deswegen sind ja fast überall die Zanderbestände rückläufig, während Rapfen und Wels zunehmen. Ob wir das gut oder schlecht finden ist der Natur egal, wer besser in die Nische passt wird sie besetzen.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Wenn ich so die Zahlen früher-heute (auch in anderen Threads) so lese, kann man zu den Schluss kommen das der Aal die Welsbrut stark eingeschränkt hatte, und in Welsfreien Gewässern nimmt die Zahl der Krebse zu.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Zitat von Gardenfly:
... und die Brut stirbt in den ersten Tagen bei starker Wasserabkühlung bei Wetterwechseln (unter 13 Grad) komplett ab.

Die differenz der Wassertemperatur sollte in den ersten drei Tagen nicht  mehr als 5-7°C betragen.
Meistens Laichen die Welse in der Zeit zwischen 20 und 23 Uhr oder in der Morgendämmerung bei windstillem Wetter und fallenden Luftdruck.


Zitat von Schleien-Stefan:
Und Du meinst wirklich durch "bessere Wasserwerte" gibt es mehr Fisch??? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, mehr Wasserverschmutzung heisst mehr Nährstoffe im Wasser und damit mehr Algen => mher Kleinstlebewesen => mehr Futter etc...

Das kann man nicht so Sagen. Du hast zwar teilweise Recht das z.B. hohe Phosphatwerte das Wasser düngen, aber was ist mit den Amoniumwerten,Nitritwerten und den sinkenden Sauerstoffwerten beim Abbau durch hohe Phosphatwerte und der dadurch entstehenden hohen Algenbelastung...


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und Du meinst wirklich durch "bessere Wasserwerte" gibt es mehr Fisch??? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, mehr Wasserverschmutzung heisst mehr Nährstoffe im Wasser und damit mehr Algen => mher Kleinstlebewesen => mehr Futter etc...


Super!#6
Außerdem mag der Zander ja klares Wasser nicht so gern, dadurch wird er vom Hecht "ersetzt"



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht so Sagen. Du hast zwar teilweise Recht das z.B. hohe Phosphatwerte das Wasser düngen, aber was ist mit den Amoniumwerten,Nitritwerten und den sinkenden Sauerstoffwerten beim Abbau durch hohe Phosphatwerte und der dadurch entstehenden hohen Algenbelastung...


Klar eine Überdüngung ist auch für´n Arsch, jedoch fehlt halt immer mehr Nährstoffe im Wasser,bestes Beispiel sind da wohl die Felchen im Bodensee


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Das mit den Bodenseefelchen liegt nicht am Mangel von Nährstoffen, sondern mehr an den schwarzen Vögeln.

Waren die letzten Jahre im Urlaub am Bodensee. Nährstoffe gibt es genug im See, nach den Algen eher zu viel als zu wenig.
Aber eigendlich geht es in diesem Thema ja um den Waller!


----------



## wallerangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*

Tja die Fressen eben alles was in den schnabel passt , so kann es aber auch enden


----------



## Bassey (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Tja die Fressen eben alles was in den schnabel passt , so kann es aber auch enden



Gibt es das auch als Malen nach Zahlen? :q


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe laichen Waller?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Das mit den Bodenseefelchen liegt nicht am Mangel von Nährstoffen, sondern mehr an den schwarzen Vögeln.
> 
> Waren die letzten Jahre im Urlaub am Bodensee. Nährstoffe gibt es genug im See, nach den Algen eher zu viel als zu wenig.
> Aber eigendlich geht es in diesem Thema ja um den Waller!


Ich hab anderes gehört aber lass mich auch gern belehren


----------

